# NSFW - First Boudoir Shoot C&C please



## DGMPhotography (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey folks: 

I did this shoot a couple of months ago, and never got around to posting it. I wasn't sure how I felt about doing boudoir. Now, I think it's okay, and so I'd like to get your feedback on this image. 


 

Thanks!


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 1, 2017)

I like it!


----------



## Granddad (Feb 2, 2017)

I like it, too. It's not super sexy but that's probably not what you and the model were aiming at given the pose. Yeah, it's the kind of shot that says "Hey! I'm sexy!" *not *"Hey! I'm a slut!" 

I don't think I'll be trying boudoir myself. Based on my experience so far I'd probably be more embarrassed than the subject.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't like it. Technically it is fine ... maybe a tad too yellow ... maybe it could use a touch of pink ... maybe it's my monitor, but it looks overly posed.  I'd like to see something more natural less stiff.  I am a big eye contact guy, but I think in this genre ... less eye contact may be better.  But what do I know, I'm not a studio guy.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2017)

as a sexy portrait, this works well. 
as boudoir...not so much. 

feels a little dark to me though. maybe thats the way it was intended, but this is kinda how I envisioned it. 
personal preferences, and all that jazz.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 2, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> as a sexy portrait, this works well.
> as boudoir...not so much.
> 
> feels a little dark to me though. maybe thats the way it was intended, but this is kinda how I envisioned it.
> ...



I'm a little confused I thought boudoir photography was making sexy portraits


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > as a sexy portrait, this works well.
> ...



subtle differences.
thats why it gets its own genre.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree with the other comments. The lighting is lovely, the pose is nice, but neither quite work for boudoir. Apart from the thumb pulling at the edge of her underwear, this could be a business portrait...you know, if she had clothes on.  

Here's my opinion on boudoir. What you're selling isn't just sex, but mystery. Therefore, your shadows are almost more important than your light. In this case, the lighting makes for a great portrait, because you can see every feature of her body and face clearly. But for boudoir, it's better to tease a little more. Maybe if you took out the second light and had a more low key effect, where she's coming out of the shadows. If most of your photo is in shadow, then the light will bring into focus exactly what you want the viewer to think about. I actually think it would be sexier if she was in the process of unbuttoning the shirt, rather than slinging it over her shoulder. Let the light highlight something specific in each photo, like the top of her breasts, part of her face, the curve in the small of her back, etc. 

Anyway, just my opinion. It really is a beautifully lit photo, you've definitely improved on that, it just doesn't scream "boudoir" to me.


----------



## Donde (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice. The only thing I don't like is the shirt slung over her shoulder. Has kind of a going away to college look which doesn't jibe with being in her underwear. Maybe a more boudoir bit of clothing.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree with you all completely. To me, this looks more like a nice portrait in underwear. Not really a "boudoir" vibe. I think there needs to be more emotion, allure, and like you said, mystery.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 2, 2017)

Something that jumps out at me is the overly processed look of the skin on her forehead which looks to have no texture or imperfections whatsoever, in comparison to the rough look of the skin around her nose. I would try using the spot healing brush or something similar to reduce that roughness, and perhaps bring some imperfection back to her forehead just so it looks like real skin. Another detail to pay attention to when editing is if you are going to retouch the face and get rid of blotchy skin, you'll want to reduce blotchy skin on her body as well; I'm talking about the dark spots on her inner thigh mostly. 

She looks a bit like she's pulling her chin away from the camera causing her neck to wrinkle under her jawline. Try having the model extend her chin out a little bit towards the camera instead.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I agree with you all completely. To me, this looks more like a nice portrait in underwear. Not really a "boudoir" vibe. I think there needs to be more emotion, allure, and like you said, mystery.



This

Boudoir, to me, takes place, for the most part (not always) in a home setting (apartment, hotel, etc.) and should portray the sensuality, alluring qualities of the subject. 

As said, the technical aspects are just fine. The pose a bit forced. A simple white collared shirt might have lended itself  the affect of her undressing after a long day.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, fam!


----------



## cauzimme (Feb 2, 2017)

I wouldn't call it boudoir. Boudoir takes place in a home, a bed, even in a studio but staged at a personnal space. It's sensual, erotic, but not to sexual.  Your photography is more a portrait in underwear then boudoir for me. It's not a bad images, technically it's pretty good, but it isn't boudoir to me


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 2, 2017)

cauzimme said:


> I wouldn't call it boudoir. Boudoir takes place in a home, a bed, even in a studio but staged at a personnal space. It's sensual, erotic, but not to sexual.  Your photography is more a portrait in underwear then boudoir for me. It's not a bad images, technically it's pretty good, but it isn't boudoir to me



I take it you didn't read the rest of the thread lol. 

But thanks for your comment xD


----------



## bumkicho (Feb 2, 2017)

All I can say is you are braver than I am to even try this! This is one genre I am not sure if I will ever get into.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 3, 2017)

Attractive lady, with gorgeous eyes.  What's missing, is the mystery.  Consider cloaking her in shadow, and letting the eyes pull you in.  Consider a silhouette that hints.  Consider letting us guess at what her intentions are.  That, for me, would be boudoir.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 3, 2017)

bumkicho said:


> All I can say is you are braver than I am to even try this! This is one genre I am not sure if I will ever get into.



Haha, it's still not something I'm super interested in creatively. I do want to have it in my repertoire of skills, however, in case anyone wants to hire me to take such photos.  



pgriz said:


> Attractive lady, with gorgeous eyes.  What's missing, is the mystery.  Consider cloaking her in shadow, and letting the eyes pull you in.  Consider a silhouette that hints.  Consider letting us guess at what her intentions are.  That, for me, would be boudoir.



Agreed.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 3, 2017)

What's the stigma about shooting boudoir or sensual glamour? It's just a form of portraiture that requires intimacy between the subject and lens. I find it exhilarating   .


----------



## cauzimme (Feb 3, 2017)

I love boudoir, I would always priorize any boudoir contracts before anything else!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 4, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> What's the stigma about shooting boudoir or sensual glamour? It's just a form of portraiture that requires intimacy between the subject and lens. I find it exhilarating   .



I agree 100% my wife disagrees 100% Guess who wins. Oh well back to chasing wildlife


----------



## atkjoh (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

